# New recording "Music of the North": Carl Nielsen 5 Piano Pieces op. 3



## Lilja (May 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I just put another video of my program "Music of the North" on youtube, this time the wonderful 5 piano pieces from Carl Nielsen.






The recording went a bit wrong (wrong audio setting) so there are less dynamical differences then I really played, but I hope you enjoy nevertheless.

Greetings from Germany, 
Lydia


----------

